Ask HN: Does tech stack matters when starting a new business? - codecors
======
_ah
The most important part of starting a new business is making sure the business
doesn't die. You need to write software and find product/market fit. Anything
that detracts from these goals is a problem.

If you're bootstrapping, pick technology that you're familiar and comfortable
with. Great businesses have been built on the back of PHP. Do not attempt to
build a business _and_ learn new tech at the same time... they are different
tasks.

If you have some investor money and will be hiring people, optimize for
productive, non-bleeding-edge tech that will be easy to hire for. Go for
something well-known with a wide talent pool (ex: React).

Once your business _doesn 't die_, you can go about fixing the tech stack and
making something better. This is not a waste! You probably would have to do
this anyway. Your first choice of technology almost doesn't matter in the long
run. Optimize for early velocity and then figure it out later.

------
gshdg
Only within certain parameters. If you choose a stack that you or your early
employees don’t know well or that it’s difficult to hire for, that will affect
your trajectory.

But if you’re choosing between broadly comparable common stacks with
comparable ecosystems, there’s no wrong choice. AWS vs Azure? Laravel vs
Rails? Angular vs React? MySQL vs Postgres? Yes, there are tradeoffs, but
unless those deeply affect very specific key needs (hint: for the vast
majority of startups they don’t), you’ll do fine with either.

------
geekab
For business I don't think tech stack matters that much but for developers, it
matters. Good and young developers avoid working on dull technologies as they
don't see future in those.

~~~
verdverm
Also, for hiring generally, more popular technology will get more quality
candidates through the door.

If you outsource your initial product and become successful, you will
inevitably bring development in house. I'm currently helping a company do a
complete rewrite from PHP and docker shenanigans to languages that are easier
to hire for and correct usage of a modern tool (containers).

------
templ1231
No, unless the product you are building requires a certain language.

If you are using machine learning in your startup, then the standard language
is python. You should use python.

However, if it is just a simple CRUD app, I have seen startups still using
Ruby on Rails and Node.js. These are startups that were founded in 2017 2018.

It makes sense because what language you use doesn't matter much. By the time
you have scaling problems, you can hire better programmers.

------
avichalp
It doesn't matter.

\- For most new businesses the main challenge is finding a product market fit.
So you should use something that will let iterate faster.

\- If you aim to build a great team. Attract talent. Go for quality over
quantity. Most programming languages have a community around them. Find a
community that shares your values. Going for non-mainstream languages often
attracts some high caliber people.

------
thijsvandien
It matters in the sense that it shouldn't distract you from your business
goals. Pick something you're familiar with.

------
codezombiee
I think the tech matters because on the scale some languages can create
problems for you

~~~
verdverm
Beyond languages, DevOps and process are helpful to start on the right foot.
This can have multiplicative benefits as scaling becomes a concern.

